
Ask HN: Any Boilerplate app with Components? - WhitneyLand
Are there any projects that let you start with boilerplate app code and just check boxes to add additional functionality?<p>For example, if I start with a react project, I could choose to automatically add in authentication support either through open source or from an online service.<p>Yes it&#x27;s not long to wire this up, but there are 50 more features an app might need.  It could be the difference between a couple minutes and a couple of days of work.
======
brudgers
From what I've read, deciding to make a tool to deal with that sort of feeling
is more or less how Ruby on Rails came to be written.

